# Mingo Snapper



## Sedge

Where is the best spot for Mingo snapper? What do you do there (drop,troll,etc.) and what bait, lures, or jigs do you use? I am trying to learn. Help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## FenderBender

An area of natural bottom called the edge. 150 ft of water to 300 ft + of water. Mark some structure with your sounder, make a two drop rig using 40 or 50 lb. mono or flouro with small circle hooks, and a 12 ounce (more or less depending on current) bank weight. Use small pieces of squid as bait. It's really that simple!


----------



## Sedge

Thanks!


----------



## Sedge

How long do you think they will be around @ the Edge? I don't think I can get out there until the last weekend of May at the earliest.


----------



## FenderBender

Sedge said:


> How long do you think they will be around @ the Edge? I don't think I can get out there until the last weekend of May at the earliest.



They live at the edge year round, they never leave. What type of boat do you have? It's about 28 miles offshore form pensacola pass.


----------



## Kenton

Hey Fender, great info. We will be heading out that distance soon, but for closer in, do you know how the I-10 bridge rubble has been producing lately? We just want to do a quick run.


----------



## reelthrill

Fender Bender is exactly correct. I would also suggest a spinning reel spooled with 40-50lb. braid. It is hard to set the hook and even feel the bites with mono at that depth.


----------



## FenderBender

Kenton said:


> Hey Fender, great info. We will be heading out that distance soon, but for closer in, do you know how the I-10 bridge rubble has been producing lately? We just want to do a quick run.



All of the mingos I have caught have been deeper than 150 ft, but you never know. I saw one diving in 30 ft. of water once. I imagine you will be covered up with red snapper at the I10 bubble, but the same rig I talked about for the mingos works great for triggerfish too. You should be able to find some triggers at the rubble fishing like that.


----------



## amarcafina

The Edge ,That's the only safe habitat for them , If they git to 150' of water the RED snappers eat them all .


----------



## JD7.62

While I agree Mingo live in deeper water, but last year my buddy caught a keeper mingo in the pass sheepshead fishing. What a surprise.

Mingo are easy to catch. Your biggest challenge is going to be trying to avoid the red snapper.


----------



## Kenton

Ill just use small hook small bait(squid) and see what i can do. The snapper normally hang out above the mingo right? And the Trigger are above the snapper? Or are the snapper at all levels by now?


----------



## jjam

Went out yesterday 16 miles from the pass in 75ft and caught 15 mongos, 6 monster RS and a few Aj's that were a lil short in 2hrs.
Not nearly the bite you will find at the edge but not bad for a short run/outing.

I down sized to 25lb flouro carbon from 60lbs and the bite picked up considerably with OWNER 3.0 circle hooks tipped with squid.

Hope this helps.

Good luck and happy hunting!


Jimmy


----------

